
Open Source Spanner Alternative, AP Transactional DB with Just Right Consistency - OriPekelman
https://syncfree.github.io/antidote/
======
OriPekelman
And just for a bit of context, this is an (alpha) grade production DB, written
in Erlang and created by the co-creator of CRDTs, Marc Shapiro,
[https://pages.lip6.fr/Marc.Shapiro/](https://pages.lip6.fr/Marc.Shapiro/)
presented as a "A planet-scale, available, transactional database with strong
semantics".

It was presented yesterday at #ParisDataGeeks and seems very compelling.

